# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimori 13

## Agim Metbala

*Në rregull, tema u mbydh, duhet ta hapin një të re, do të jenë edhe shumë tema të reja të hapur, qofshim ne shëndosh e mirë...
Anëtarë të "Sofrës", Ju dëshiroj shëndet e jetë të lumtur...*


*RONA ZEFAJ,
Kjo mirë punës i prin;
Si moderote e shkatht - 
Në "Radio Dugagjin"!

Zgjidhja?.......................*

----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Rozafa  Jen ( kot po e provoj njhere Z. Agim... ndoshta shenoj )

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Rozafa  Jen ( kot po e provoj njhere Z. Agim... ndoshta shenoj )



*Keni bërë një ndërrimor të ri, po Ju ndihmoj pak, emri i sajë fillon: NOR...*

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> *Keni bërë një ndërrimor të ri, po Ju ndihmoj pak, emri i sajë fillon: NOR...*


Nora Fejza ? (thx per ndihmen  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Nora Fejza ? (thx per ndihmen  )


*
Egzakt, Ju lumtë...
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*DARDAN FERIDI,
Ishte i madhë s'ka fjalë -
Ky aktor i ndjerë shqiptar!

Zgjdihja?...........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*VAJDIN E. SOGOBEA
Ishte luftëtar trimi -
Ky komandant Drini!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Duhet të ishte komandant DINI...*

*ALISA J. RASHA,
Me Rovena Stefa këndon -
Kjo këngëtare e jonë!

Zgjidhja?............................*

----------


## Nete

Lere une qe nuk i beje ne fije ketyre nderrimoreve,as tjeret?

Pershendetje z Agim dhe pjesemarres.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *DARDAN FERIDI,
> Ishte i madhë s'ka fjalë -
> Ky aktor i ndjerë shqiptar!
> 
> Zgjdihja?...........................*


*Oj Nete, janë të lehta, po ja nisim me këtë, tri shkronjat e para të emrit të aktorit janë: FER...
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *Duhet të ishte komandant DINI...*
> 
> *ALISA J. RASHA,
> Me Rovena Stefa këndon -
> Kjo këngëtare e jonë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?............................*


*Ky edh më i lahtë: SAL....*

----------


## pranvera bica

Mos eshte ...Ferdinant  Radi! Do pak rregullime shef!

----------


## Nete

> *Ky edh më i lahtë: SAL....*


Sala Jashari,ama hera e pare qe e degjoj kete kengetare :buzeqeshje:

----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Mos eshte ...Ferdinant  Radi! Do pak rregullime shef!


*Saktë e nderuar Pranvera Bica...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Sala Jashari,ama hera e pare qe e degjoj kete kengetare
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7RhP_Lqhs8


*Hera e parë, pastaj vjenë herë e dytë...e kështu me radhë...
Mbrëmje relaksuese...
*

----------


## Nete

> *Hera e parë, pastaj vjenë herë e dytë...e kështu me radhë...
> Mbrëmje relaksuese...
> *


Jo po qe dy here po e degjoj valla  :pa dhembe: 

Mbremje te kendshme edhe ty i nderuar,po kjo vajza a eshte e familjes Jasharve?

----------


## Çaushi

Teta, nje *"T"* nuk e ka vendin aty, dhe nje *"N"* nuk i ke then se i mungon nderrimorit!  :i qetë:

----------


## pranvera bica

> *- FERDINAND RADI...!?* *Nese jam i sakte, një "N" i mungon
> *


Ore komandant shiko pak me lart te lutem ...more vesh!? Pershendetje! :i qetë:

----------


## Çaushi

> Jo po qe dy here po e degjoj valla 
> 
> Mbremje te kendshme edhe ty i nderuar,*po kjo vajza a eshte e familjes Jasharve?*


Pershendetje Nete!
*Sala Jashari*, eshte e bija e Mus Jasharit, kusherinj te parë me familjen e Komandantit Legjendar Adem Jashari. Gjyshi dhe Gjyshja e saj, Sala dhe Hamit Jashari te moshes mbi 60 vjeq, rane deshmore me arme ne dore duke luftuar me datat 5, 6 dhe 7 mars 1998 ne Prekaz. 

*Tringa e Prekazit!*

----------


## Çaushi

> *VAJDIN E. SOGOBEA
> Ishte luftëtar trimi -
> Ky komandant Drini!
> 
> Zgjidhja?........................*


*- ABEDIN SOGOJEVA...!?*

----------

